# Resources > Professional Associations >  Western Museums Association Award Opportunities for 2013 Annual Meeting

## laurenvalone

Hello all,

There are still many opportunities to get involved in the Western Museums Association (WMA) 2013 Annual Meeting in Salt Lake City on October 9-12, 2013! The July 15, 2013 deadline for nominations for the Charles Redd Award and the Directors Chair Award is rapidly approaching.

The WMA is also accepting nominations for the 2013 Directors Chair Award. This recognition is designed to showcase and acknowledge outstanding achievement in the museum profession. The Award is presented annually to an individual who has had a significant and lasting impact on museum practices or the museum profession in the Western Region. Please note that nominees can be working in any discipline. For more information, please click here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/...air_award.html

The WMA is now considering applications for the 2013 Charles Redd Annual Award honoring excellence for an exhibition that furthers the study and understanding of the American West. The award is funded by the Charles Redd Center for Western Studies at Brigham Young University. The competition recognizes outstanding achievement of a temporary exhibition from all types of museums. The exhibition must have as its principal subject some aspect of the American West. For more information, please click here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/awards_scholarships/charles_redd_award.html

View the Preliminary Program here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/...im_Program.pdf

Register now for the WMAs 2013 Annual Meeting and save! Early Bird Registration rates end July 31, 2013. Click here to register: http://www.regonline.com/WMA2013 

We look forward to welcoming you to Salt Lake City in October!

All the best,
Lauren Valone
Programs Coordinator, Western Museums Association

----------

